# Melanotan II as a neuroprotective agent



## Hobbes (Jul 12, 2022)

Melanotan seems to have the ability to stimulate neuromelanin as well as melanin in the soma. I say 'seems' because there hasn't been any autopsy to confirm this, but Melanotan users report rapid hunger loss and libido increases which are identical to the effects of neuromelanin production. Also, Melanotan II is a proven α-melanocyte-stimulating hormone that produces melanin in the brain as well. 

I'll get to the point now: neuromelanin acts as a 'shield' against neurotoxins and heavy metals that damage dopaminergic neurons in the substantia nigra. In Parkinson's disease, the presence of neuromelanin is nearly halved. It's very possible that Melanotan I and II are neuroprotective, at least in regards to Parkinson's, through this mechanism alone. 

I'd love to hear some counters. I can't find much literature on melanocyte downregulation due to agonists. That honestly wouldn't make sense to me since evolutionarily humans undergo periods of high sun exposure (but evolutionary reasoning is often bunk so slam me on this if you can). 

Thoughts? 

(I can't post links but go to the wiki pages for neuromelanin and Melanotan II and it should substantiate most of my evidence)


----------

